# mi .bat datei kopieren und einfügen



## Joschie (14. Februar 2008)

Hi,m

ich habe folgendes Problem:

brauche eine .bat datei, die:

     1. eine bestimmte datei kopiert
     2. und diese dann in andere Ordner einfügt

wie man die datei kopiert hab ich geblickt und wie man sie wieder einfügt auch

copy "C:\Bilder\Bild\auto" C:\Daten\*.* /Y



so weit bin ich:

jetzt zum eigentlichen Problem:
ich will diese Datei nicht nur in einen Ordner sonder in einen Ordner (MeineDaten) einfügen, den es als unterordner in mehreren anderen Ordner gibt, die wiederum unterordner eines "Haupt"-Ordners sind. 

z.B.:
soll die Datei in den Ordner "Pics" kopiert werden.
den Ordner "Pics" gibt es in den Ordnern "Bilder" "Fotos" und "Videos".
Diese drei Ordner sind unterordner von "Meine Dateien"


kann mir einer helfen?



und übreschreibt er ein datei die schon den gleichen namen hat, weil genau das soll er auch tun?



gruß
joschi


----------

